# Are Pear Branches Safe for Goats?



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

A neighbor lost a giant chunk of their pear tree the other day. Is it safe to give the branches to my goats? There are numerous little immature pears on it, as well as the leaves. I know cherry leaves can be a problem when wilted. Do pears have similar dangers?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't think so but wait until someone else comments to be sure... We have a pear tree that the goats LOOOOVE but ours isn't fruit bearing.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I gave pear branches with leaves to my goats with no ill effects. They used to eat on the pear tree when they were in the front by it. They'd eat the pears too. I never thought to look it up.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

it is a-okay!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats would totally destroy an apple or pear orchard - very happily, I might add. PLEASE let them have those yummy branches! ;-) Mine even eat horribly sour crab apples.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Gave them some today, and they were delighted. Thanks, everyone.


----------

